# MTB-Tour Goldsteig



## reizhusten (22. Januar 2014)

Diesen Sommer möchte ich wieder eine Selbstversorgertour mit dem Mountainbike machen. Wie der Threadtittel schon andeutet, möchte ich den Goldsteig nachfahren.
Bis jetzt weiß ich das der Goldsteig ca. 820 km lang ist (wenn man in Marktredwitz startet, die ganze Runde rum und zurück nach Marktredwitz), der Steig ist recht traillastig und ein Teil zwischen Bayr. Eisenstein und Mauth verläuft durch den NP Bayr. Wald und ist dort wohl auch unfahrbar.
Im Netz hab ich bisher noch keine Erfahrungsberichte bezüglich MTB gefunden, nur von Wanderern. Hier im Forum gabs auch nur Berichte von einigen wenigen Streckenabschnitten und älter als 2009.
Meine Planung beläuft sich bis jetzt darauf, dass ich ihn in etwa 14 Tagen bezwingen will, Übernachtung im Wald/Wetterschutzhütte mit Penntüte ohne Zelt. Also einfach nur das Nötigste in den Rucksack packen und losfahren. Etappenlänge etwa 70 km/Tag. GPS ist vorhanden, Kartenmaterial wird noch besorgt und kommt mit auf die Reise. An- und Abreise mit der Bahn in Marktredwitz.
hier ist der Etappenplan
hier ist die Übersicht

Meine bisherige Erfahrung mit solchen Touren war ein Trip über den Kammweg Erzgebirge-Vogtland (hier habe ich ein paar Eindrücke von damals wiedergegeben), ein Stück Rennsteig und den halben Panoramaweg Schwarzatal, ca. 500 km an einem Stück in 8 Tagen. Hat Spass gemacht, war sehr Naturnah, schön einsam und sehr viel auf Wanderwegen und Trails unterwegs. So etwas möchte ich wieder, nur der Trailanteil könnte größer sein.
Ich fahre sonst sehr viel Allmountain/"Enduro" und schätze mich recht erfahren auf Trails ein. Abfahrten bis S3 können und sollen vorkommen, dafür möglichst Forstwege bergauf.

Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen zum Goldsteig. Ich hoffe ich kann hier von Ortskundigen Tips und Empfehlungen bekommen. Vielleicht hat einer auch schon den Goldstieg in Angriff genommen.

Was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, ist der Teilabschnitt im NP. Dort ist das Radfahren verboten, kampieren im Wald wohl nicht gestattet und Feuer sowieso. Dafür bräuchte ich eine Alternativroute. Eigentlich wollte ich die Gipfel dort alle mitnehmen, das wird wohl nur über Forstautobahn möglich sein. Damit könnte ich mich arrangieren außer es gibt eine andere interessante Alternative. Ich denke die Gipfel/der NP werden auch sehr mit Touris überlaufen sein.
In der Übersicht sind ja auch blaue Striche eingezeichnet. Ich vermute es sind Wege und keine Flüße, eine Legende fehlt. Den blauen Weg zwischen Eisenstein und Mauth würde ich dann nutzen um den NP zu umschiffen.

Im Etappenplan sind einige Streckenabschnitte gelb gefärbt und somit "anstrengend". Ist damit gemeint das es steil ist oder unwegsam/unfahrbar? Muss ich dort mit Schiebe-/Tragestrecken rechnen? Vielleicht könnt Ihr auf den Etappenplan eingehen und etwas zu den Etappen sagen.

Welche Richtung ist am besten? Soll ich ab Thanstein im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren? Also erst Südroute bis Passau, dann Nordroute oder umgekehrt?

Wie sieht es mit Quellen für das Trinkwasser aus? Genug vorhanden und unbedenklich?
Gibt es Schutzhütten am Wegesrand und wie oft?

In welcher Jahreszeit ist das beste Wetter (trocken und Nachts nicht zu kalt) und wie sind die Wetterverhältnisse dort? Habe schon gelesen dass es dort öfters zu Gewittern kommen kann.

Gibt es Orte die man unbedingt gesehen haben muss und Insidertips?

So, das sind jetzt erst ein mal die wichtigsten Fragen für mich. Bei der genauen Routenplanung werden sicher noch Fragen dazukommen.

Schon mal danke für Eure Hilfe.


Nachtrag von mir:

Hier habe ich etwas zum Thema gefunden (aus den Jahre 2008 und früher) und hier von 2012.
Daraus kann man ableiten das der Goldsteig auf dem Hauptteil und der Südroute bis auf kurze Strecken fahrbar ist, die Nordroute um den gr. Arber und im NP über lange Strecken nur schiebend und tragend zu bewältigen sind.
Also fällt die Nordroute flach, bzw. ich muss die unfahrbaren Stellen umfahren. Auf dieser Übersicht sind Wanderwege im Bay.Wald dargestellt. Der Gläserne Steig soll außerhalb des NP verlaufen und ebenfalls sehr reizvoll sein. Ich würde vom Gr. Arber bzw. Bayr. Eisenstein auf den gläsernen Steig einschlagen und bis Passau durchfahren und dann die Südroute zurück nach Marktredwitz.
Oder besser erst Südroute und dann Gläsernen Steig?
Lohnt der Pandurensteig als Ersatz für die Nordroute?


----------



## 3cinos (23. Januar 2014)

Servus,
bezogen auf die gelben Linien kenne ich ab Thanstein mehr vom linken Ast als vom rechten. Ich würde von Thanstein aus gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Wasser sollte kein Problem sein, da Du immer an Hütten oder durch Dörfer vorbeikommen wirst. Im schlimmsten Fall musst Du halt ne 1/2h haushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (23. Januar 2014)

Servus,

bzgl. Fahrverbot/Campen/usw. im NP frag mal bei der Tourisinfo Mauth (Tel. 08557/973838) nach.
Bayerisch Eisenstein < > Zwiesler Waldhaus ist m. W. kein Bikeverbotschild
Ruckowitzschachten > Zwiesler Waldhaus gibt es m. W. ein Bikeverbotsschild
Gr. Arbersee > Kötztinger Hütte ist in Teilen zum schieben/tragen


----------



## reizhusten (24. Januar 2014)

Danke, die bisherigen Berichte bezogen sich auch immer von Thanstein kommenden den linken/südlichen Ast nehmend.
Bisher habe ich aber keine genaueren Bericht über den rechten/nördl. Ast gefunden. Nur die Annahmen das es dort unwegsam sein könnte?
Wie ist der Gläserne Steig? Eine Alternative zur nordl. Route von Passau aus?


----------



## BayWa Biker (26. Januar 2014)

Servus,
die blauen Markierungen sollten eigentlich der Goldsteig-Zubringer sein, sind an den Bäumen genauso gekennzeichnet wie der Goldsteig, nur ist das Symbol in blau gehalten.
Pandurensteig bin ich letztes Jahr von Waldmünchen nach Passau gefahren, waren viele schöne Trails, super zu fahren, nur zwischen Regen und Spiegelau ein wenig langweilig, kann ich aber nur empfehlen!
Von Kötzting bis nach Bay. Eisenstein kannst fahren, ein paar Schiebepassagen sind aber schon dabei, der Goldsteig ist auch bergauf ein Wanderweg, also nichts mit gemütlich hochradeln, kostet ordentlich Kraft.
Rachel und Lusen mußt du umfahren, so wie von dir schon geplant auf dem blauen Weg oder dann evtl den Pandurensteig.
Meine Empfehlung lautet die Nordroute bis nach Bay.Eisenstein, dann den Flußwanderweg bis Zwiesel, und Burgruinen Weißenstein, von dort den Pandurensteig bis Passau, und dann die Südroute zurück.
Von Zwiesel bis Weißenstein diesem Track folgen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80545.html


----------



## reizhusten (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, irgendwann habe ich mir dann auch gedacht das die blauen Routen die Zuwege zum Goldsteig sind.
Vom Pandurenstieg habe ich auch schon gehört und klingt interessant. Den werde ich wohl auch nehmen bis Passau.
Gegen Wanderwege bergauf habe ich nix einzuwenden, wenn es kurz zu technisch/steil wird schieb ich auch gerne. Nur zu lang sollten diese Passagen nicht sein, bis zu 2 km ist es in Ordnung aber darüber hinaus find ich es dann unangenehm.


----------



## gary f. (26. Mai 2019)

Griaß' di Reizhusten,
ich bin bei der aktuellen Recherche zum Goldsteig-Biken natürlich sofort auf deinen Thread von 2014 gestoßen. Wir haben auch Interesse diesen "Toptrail of G." zu fahren nachdem wir den Rheinsteig diesen März schon eingelocht haben und würden uns natürlich riesig über Info's freuen da wir annehmen das du das Ding mittlerweile schon im Sack hast.

Servus aus Lübeck,

Gary


----------



## JuraDreamer (14. August 2019)

Servus Gary,

seh grad deine Frage.
Wir sind im vergangenen Jahr eine Route aus der Bike gefahren, welche den Goldsteig mit dem Nurtschweg kombiniert.









						Deutschland-Serie Teil 3: Oberpfalz
					

Im kalten Krieg war der Oberpfälzer Wald entlang der tschechischen Grenze Niemandsland. In drei MTB-Etappen haben wir den "Woid" und seine einst verbotenen Wege erkundet. Mit GPS-Daten zum Download!




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Das waren 210 km (75/60/75) und rd. 4000 hm.
Der allergrößte Teil des Weges ist unkritisch. Es gibt eine Passage Kategorie S3 an der Burgruine Weissenstein, die aber leicht zu umfahren ist.
Wir sind mit Fully unterwegs gewesen, was sich ausgezahlt hat, da die Wege teils sehr wurzelübersät sind. Vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch reicht allemal ein Hardtail, wenn man von obiger Stelle absieht.

Die Route ist zum großen Teil sehr einsam gelegen, führt im Osten direkt auf der deutsch-tschechischen Grenze entlang.

Es hatte sich auch bewährt die Hotels vorab zu buchen.

VG
Alex


----------

